# Got Moss?



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Went doen to my local creek today and got some really nice moss. I saw it a couple days ago when I went to get some wild cichlids for my (now) river tank. So Today I went back and had my wife and my 2 older daughters help me pick out some really nice, thick mossy rocks.

What do you guys think?

PS. The tank is a little coudy from all the moving the gravel around.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Close up of the moss. It moves around nicely with 2 - Penguin 1140 powerhead blowing at eachother.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I made sure to wash the moss off really good with warm water to remove all the dirt. I made sure to leave all the little critters that live within the moss, because my Convicts would love to pick them off.

Closer look....


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Here is a picture showing how long most of the moss I picked out is. This is another mossy rock I got today. The moss is about 15" long.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very natural looking tank.









Can you sustain moss growth in tank with Convicts munching on it?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks, you ever use moss from a stream or anything near you?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I pick moss from my pond and put in my cray and prawn tank. It's gone within a few hrs.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Gone? Why?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I also have a rock like yours covered with moss and is all eaten and not growing back in tank.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> Gone? Why?


 crays and prawns ate it all.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

That sucks. No green, plants in your tank at all then.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

All plastic plants in all my tanks except in the cray and prawn tank. I've bamboo which is above water line and they can't get to it. You can see pics in my gallery.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

You have some nice tanks. How do you filter the half filled tank?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I use a power head with a sponge attached to the bottom.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

can introducing this into the tank cause chemical changes in the water parameters? and cant this stuff have bacteria from the creek which it came from? how did you wash it without it dying or falling apart? i looks like it would be pretty fragile...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I don't beleave it would cause chemical changes in the tank. If it does, it would be for the better being the stream has no sewage or factories running into it. If it does have an effect, I would only think it could be good because the fish in the tank (Cichlids) I have caught in deeper parts of the stream before.

It is just turning cold here in Kentucky, so the water temp change from where I got it shouldn't be much differnt than the tank.

I used luke (sp?) water to clean the moss, which is cooler than the water I put it in (tank).

I hope it doesn't fall apart, time will tell.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Maybe someone else has more insight into this, anyone have info?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice moss you gots there...


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

The moss will probably die soon unless the tank is the same temperature as the river.... sorry.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

mshaughnessy said:


> The moss will probably die soon unless the tank is the same temperature as the river.... sorry.


 Yeah its doing that now.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking moss

but that sucks thats its dieing already


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

here ya go chap i ligthened it up for ya cuz i couldnt see it proprley.


----------

